# CentOS 7



## PwnyExpress (Jul 7, 2014)

It's out.

http://mirrors.cogentco.com/pub/linux/centos/7/os/

Although right now it's only for x86_64 - sorry no 32-bit yet.

Now here comes the incoming headaches...


----------



## MannDude (Jul 7, 2014)

Noteworthy changes?


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Noteworthy changes?


http://wiki.centos.org/Manuals/ReleaseNotes/CentOS7#head-b02657cf2e223edb2d7946cbc45086d42c2bb41b


----------



## PwnyExpress (Jul 7, 2014)

@MannDude The biggest change in EL7 is i386 is now considered as a port because of RHEL dropping i386 support. And systemd now replaces the traditional SysV init in EL7.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 8, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> http://wiki.centos.org/Manuals/ReleaseNotes/CentOS7#head-b02657cf2e223edb2d7946cbc45086d42c2bb41b


And the complete RHEL list.


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 8, 2014)

The CentOS 7 adventure begins - testing for Centmin Mod LEMP stack support https://community.centminmod.com/threads/centos-7-0-install-on-virtualbox-guest-server.730/


----------



## Kakashi (Jul 8, 2014)

Must be in celebration of the number of Goals Germany just scored.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 9, 2014)

We won't see cPanel support for at least 6-8 months if I had to guess, but I'm just glad to finally see the 3.x kernel tree...


----------



## TruvisT (Jul 10, 2014)

First time I go to deploy it, find a bug. -_-


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 10, 2014)

Playing around with RamNode CKVM VPS with CentOS 7.0 netinstall + Centmin Mod .08 beta 01 https://community.centminmod.com/threads/centos-7-0-netinstall-guide-for-ramnode-ckvm-vps-server.797/


----------



## W3-Host (Jul 11, 2014)

Installing it now on a VPS


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 11, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Noteworthy changes?


ethX (0,1,2) is no more. Brand new NIC naming convention that is supposed to be more consistent.


----------



## yolo (Jul 11, 2014)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> ethX (0,1,2) is no more. Brand new NIC naming convention that is supposed to be more consistent.


More annoying!


----------



## Echelon (Jul 13, 2014)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> ethX (0,1,2) is no more. Brand new NIC naming convention that is supposed to be more consistent.


Because the existing naming convention wasn't good enough... ;(


----------



## PwnyExpress (Jul 13, 2014)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> ethX (0,1,2) is no more. Brand new NIC naming convention that is supposed to be more consistent.


I'm still getting the old convention for my installs... I'm not sure where you're getting this from...


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 13, 2014)

my virtualbox bridge install shows up as enp0s3 device while my ckvm vps shows up still as eth0


----------



## S-Jack (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm going to look at getting a copy installed  I just don't like finding bugs


----------



## SharkServers.co.uk (Jul 22, 2014)

Can't get this running properly with latest VMWare workstation (just testing). It sort of works and does not work at the same time. Runs perfectly on normal hardware, though, so might be incompatible with the VMWare product at this point.


----------



## devonblzx (Jul 23, 2014)

Let's see.  So far I've found the major changes to be:

1.  systemd instead of service

2.  firewalld instead of iptables

3.  ethX naming convention is gone

4.  ifconfig is not installed by default (trying to force you to use ip).  Not a huge deal but can be a little bit of hassle if you're used to ifconfig and don't have networking setup during the install.

5.  grub2 instead of grub

6.  xfs instead of ext4

7.  No more MAKEDEV support

One major improvement seems to be the in place upgrade from 6.5 to 7.0.  I have yet to try it but that is something that has really been needed in the RHEL/CentOS systems.

Seems like a huge change from CentOS6.  I'm not sure how I feel about it yet.  I suppose it is less of a change if users used Fedora 19+ as it seems to be based on stable version of Fedora 19.  Virtuozzo/OpenVZ  are going to need some major changes to support some of the changes, such as xfs and the updated udev.  Ploop and simfs are all based around ext4.


----------



## Dedimonster (Jul 24, 2014)

Hoepfully it is good change!


----------



## peetscott (Jul 25, 2014)

I like it, finally a its using something new like a new kernel ...

The old ethX naming convention was fine in my opinion :


----------



## syncrohost (Jul 26, 2014)

We've been playing and testing the new release.  Looks to be pretty good so far.  We'll have to see what else has changed from 6.5 to 7.


----------

